# Weeeeeee! Fry!



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

My first fry! Yay!

Three days ago I was rearranging my tank and adding a whole wack of plants (thanks, Westender!). Pulled out my fish, decor and the few ferns i had in there, drained a lot of water and had my to-be-added substrate poised over the rim of the tank when i noticed....fry! little pink things that were ridiculously difficult to net.

i must've wiped out a whole bunch of them vaccuming as i only managed to find three. that or i moved the sword right in the middle of delivery. unless it was the sword's first time birthing, either way i've got three of the little guys in a breeder feasting on bbs. 

i'm not going to set my sights TOO high, but it's good news none the less.

i'm ssooooo curious as to whether their going to be swordtails or a sword/platy mix. i doubt any will make it to maturity my first time raising fry though.


----------



## fishlover93 (Feb 25, 2008)

congrats on the fry!!! omg i love getting baby swordtails.!!!


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Congratulations twoheadedfish  

After the 20 gal. low ph, switching out fish, cory and adult dwarf frog problems you really deserve good luck. I am happy for you.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

HAHA, i hadn't thought of it like that. 

yeah, thanks!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Grats on the fry


----------



## fishlover93 (Feb 25, 2008)

you really won't be able to distinguish between the male or female or if its swordtail or platys until they mature enough lol i had that experience    before!!!lol


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Congratulations!!! It's always so exciting!


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Good for you, I found my first fry pretty much the same way.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Congrats Isnt it fun Pat


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

it IS fun. they're seriously getting bigger every day.

now my fiance is making all sorts of "baby" jokes and i'm really getting nervous.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

now there's guppy fry too. i definately didn't expect that. i didn't have room for anything but to place the three guppy fry i managed to find in the breeder with the sword fry, who are about a week older than the guppy fry. There was some initial aggression from the sword fry towards the guppies, so i added some more cover in the form of plastic plants hoping this would help.

can anyone anticipate any problems i'll encounter keeping two different species of fry together?


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

twoheadedfish said:


> now there's guppy fry too. i definately didn't expect that. i didn't have room for anything but to place the three guppy fry i managed to find in the breeder with the sword fry, who are about a week older than the guppy fry. There was some initial aggression from the sword fry towards the guppies, so i added some more cover in the form of plastic plants hoping this would help.
> 
> can anyone anticipate any problems i'll encounter keeping two different species of fry together?


Overpopulation.


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

twoheadedfish said:


> can anyone anticipate any problems i'll encounter keeping two different species of fry together?


A varied buffet?


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

LOL. ok, well overpopulation actually WILL be an issue. keep your eyes to the marketplace threads in a few weeks. if they survive i'll be offing probably the guppies. maybe the swords too.


----------

